# estar ou vir fazendo?



## vince

Hello everyone,

what is the difference between estar fazendo and vir fazendo?

*I saw this written:
ultimamente só venho comendo na Subway

I think it means "lately I'm only eating at Subway"

Why venho and not estou?

I have seen vir fazendo replacing estar fazendo in Spanish as well and I am wondering if it's the same in Spanish.
*


----------



## Vanda

Vince, I don't how it goes in Spanish, but in Pt we can say both: estou fazendo, venho fazendo... The form  estar + gerund (or infinitive) can be replaced by other verbs of movement (andar/ ir/ vir/ viver) or else : continuar/ ficar , etc.
estou/ ando/ venho/ vou / comendo no metrô....


----------



## jazyk

Exato, mas não penso que sejam intercambiáveis.  Tenho de pensar mais a respeito.  É um tema meio difícil de explicar, é mais fácil senti-lo.   Além disso, as perífrases usadas nas línguas românicas não têm uma correspondência a 100% com o inglês ou qualquer outra língua fora do meio latino, o que significa que cada situação deve ser analisada caso a caso.


----------



## vince

*When you use venho fazendo instead of estou fazendo, does one get the connotation of something "coming" or approaching?

I don't see what can be approaching in the example sentence.
*


----------



## Vanda

Let me try. Venho fazendo gives/ emphasizes the idea of a continuity, something like I've been doing something. I have been eating at the subway lately. 
Is it what you wanted to say? I am not sure if your doubt is in here.


----------



## vince

How would this be different from
*
Ultimamente, só estou comendo na Subway*


because estou also expressed continuity.
as opposed to "*Como na Subway*" which doesn't.


----------



## Maria Maya

acho que no caso do seu exemplo, a presença do "ultimamente" dá a tônica do hábito, então tanto faz ser "estou comendo" como "venho comendo", mas se você tivesse apenas as frases:

"venho comendo no metrô" e
"estou comendo no metrô" 

a tendência seria a pessoa entender a primeira como um hábito e a segunda como um ato se desenvolvendo no presente. Né não, galera ?


----------



## Maria Maya

ai... depois que eu reparei... subway, no caso, a loja de sanduíches... Que fora...


----------



## Vanda

*Ultimamente, só estou comendo na Subway
*Lately, I 've only eaten at the Subway. Here the same meaning as the Present Perfect in English; one of the meanings: I began eating some time in the past and still am eating.

 "*Como na Subway*" = I eat at Subway (habitual action like the Simple Present in English)>

Let's put it this way: venho comendo is an expressive way to mean a continuous action that you could perfectly say the other way: estou comendo no/na...

If the doubt goes on, we'll try another way.


----------



## vince

I am getting the impression from Maria Maya that perhaps vir fazendo implies that the action is not taking place right now at this very second whereas estar fazendo is?

Or perhaps vir fazendo can take both meanings, but estar fazendo is limited to when the action is actually taking place?

I am trying to see where the sense of "coming" is in the word "vir".


----------



## Vanda

_Or perhaps vir fazendo can take both meanings, but estar fazendo is limited to when the action is actually taking place? _

Yes, vir fazendo can take both meanings. 
Estar fazendo may imply you are doing it NOW, at this very moment, OR you have been doing for a period, no matter how long.
Estou comendo no.../ venho comendo no.... 
estou comendo (now, at this moment AND there is already a month/ year ...that I am eating there)

I_ am trying to see where the sense of "coming" is in the word "vir"._
Don't.  As I told you in the first post but didn't name it, the grammars call this Perífrase durativa ( well this is a beautiful name or what?  )
Repeating the list in the grammar:  This estar + gerúndio (ou infinitivo + preposição) can be replaced by other _perífrases,_ formed by the auxiliars of movement (andar, vir, ir, viver and others) or by auxiliars of _implicação_ -I've kept the Pt nomenclature - (continuar, ficar and others). 

When we Brazilians say venho fazendo something we want to say that we are doing that for a period of time as a habit, you choose : present perfect or simple present!
Venho observando que aquela menina não tem vindo às aulas.
Faz um tempão que venho lhe dizendo para não fazer mais isto!


----------



## Outsider

vince said:
			
		

> *When you use venho fazendo instead of estou fazendo, does one get the connotation of something "coming" or approaching?*


In a way, yes. The constructions of the form "venho/vou" + gerund have a progressive connotation, like the constructions with "estou" + gerund, but they usually carry an additional connotation of _something that is being done by stages_.

In another thread, I gave two verses of a song by Madredeus as examples:

_Vou dizendo certas coisas_  Digo uma coisa, depois digo outra, depois outra, depois outra...
_Vou sabendo certas outras_  Aprendo uma coisa, depois outra, depois outra...

Another example which illustrates the difference between the two constructions is "estou/venho fazendo muitas coisas":

_Venho fazendo muitas coisas._  Fiz uma coisa, e depois outra, e depois outra, etc., até ao presente, a ainda não acabei de fazer todas as coisas.
_Estou fazendo muitas coisas._  Faço muitas coisas _agora_, talvez todas ao mesmo tempo; a ordem não é importante.

As you can see, the difference is that the constructions "venho/vou" + gerund correspond to a progressive action which is carried out in stages, or steps. Of course, since this "gradualness" can be metaphorical, there is some overlap with the construction "estou" + gerund.


----------



## vince

Thank you.

How about ir fazendo? doesn' t that imply gradualness too? what is the difference between ir and vir here?


----------



## Outsider

Espero que não se importe que eu lhe responda em português...



vince said:


> what is the difference between ir and vir here?


A diferença é subtil, mas acho que tem que ver com o ponto de vista temporal. "Vir" + gerúndio conota uma situação iniciada no passado que vem até o presente, e "ir" + gerúndio conota uma situação presente que vai rumo ao futuro. Em muitos casos, as duas construções são intercambiáveis. 



vince said:


> How about ir fazendo? doesn' t that imply gradualness too?


"Ir fazendo" é um caso particular de "ir" + gerúndio.


----------



## Chriszinho85

What about the phrase "Já vou indo"?  Does this simply mean "I'm going"?  ...like when a person is about to leave a certain place?


----------



## Vanda

Right Chris, that is it. 
- Vanda, vem ver o que estão falando na TV? 
- Já vou indo. Deixa eu terminar esta ligação. 

A linguagem acima é propositalmente familiar, porque é assim que falamos dentro de casa, ok? Na verdade, não nos damos muito o trabalho de dizer " vou indo", "tô indo" substitui muito bem. 

Uma outra situação é quando estamos, por exemplo, numa roda de amigos e precisamos ir embora. Dizemos: Gente, já vou indo porque estou atrasada para....


----------



## Chriszinho85

Okay..entendi.   Obrigado pela resposta e também pelos exemplos Vanda.


----------



## vince

Outsider said:


> "Vir" + gerúndio conota uma situação iniciada no passado que vem até o presente,



então, "vir" + gerúndio é como "I have been" + gerund em inglês?


ou não é exactamente a mesma coisa?


----------



## Outsider

Pode ser uma tradução adequada em alguns casos, mas também temos "ter estado" + gerúndio...

_Estou fazendo...
Vou fazendo...
Venho fazendo...
Tenho estado fazendo..._

Cada um destes quatro pode ter um sentido próprio.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Outsider,
Dessa vez, tenho apenas uma pequinina observação: nunca li ou escutei esta redação -> "Tenho estado fazendo". Para mim soa como uma tradução ao pé da letra de I've been doing, a qual em Português eu diria Tenho feito.
Ex.: Tenho feito muitas provas ultimamente = I've been doing a lot of examinations lately.


----------



## Outsider

Eu tinha ideia que se usavam ambas as expressões. Por exemplo, consigo ver-me a dizer "Tenho estado pensando...", ou "Tenho estado vendo...".
Mas o certo é que fazendo uma pesquisa no Google obtive pouquíssimos resultados (~10) para expressões como "tenho estado pensando", "tenho estado estudando", etc., por isso pode ser que tenha razão. 
Curiosamente, tive mais resultados (~300) com "tenho estado a pensar", "tenho estado a estudar", etc., que é como se diz mais aqui em Portugal. Será que é mais uma diferença entre o português europeu e o brasileiro?


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Nós, brasileiros, introduzimos o gerúndio em nossas frases do dia-a-dia, sendo permitido, inclusive, usá-lo de forma escrita, enquanto que Portugal não usa o gerúndio (não sei bem o porquê). Os portugueses dizem "estou a fazer" e nós dizemos "estou fazendo"....


----------



## Outsider

Também se usa o gerúndio em Portugal, embora mais restritamente. Por exemplo, nós também dizemos "vou fazendo" e "venho fazendo", nunca "vou a fazer"  ou "venho a fazer"  .


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Não sabia. Obrigado pela dica. "Vou fazer" melhor meu dever de casa da próxima vez  ...


----------



## vince

Você pode me dar algums exemplos de frases onde "tenho estado a fazer" não tem o mesmo sentido do que "venho fazendo"?

obrigado pela sua ajuda


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Caro Vince,
De minha parte, não tenho visto a expressão "tenho estado a fazer", eu usaria "tenho feito".
Espero que o ajude.


----------



## Outsider

vince said:


> Você pode me dar algums exemplos de frases onde "tenho estado a fazer" não tem o mesmo sentido do que "venho fazendo"?


Preciso de confirmar se a construção "ter estado a" + infinitivo está correcta. O comentário do Ricardo e a consulta que fiz no Google deixaram-me na dúvida.

Em todo o caso, mesmo que se a substitua por "tenho" + part. passado, acho que há uma diferença entre, por exemplo, "Tenho estado a construir uma casa de campo" ("Tenho construído..." nem me soa bem aqui) e "Venho construindo uma casa de campo". A última frase sugere mais fortemente que uma parte da casa já está feita. Em contrapartida, a primeira frase sugere maior imediatez; que estive tratando da construção da casa ainda há pouco. No caso da segunda frase, a construção da casa pode prolongar-se por vários meses ou anos, e pode estar temporariamente interrompida no momento em que falo.

Mas o melhor seria consultar uma gramática. Sugiro que veja o que encontra na _Gramática do Português Contemporâneo_, de Lindley Cintra e Celso Cunha.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Outsider,
Vejo que realmente há diferenças entre os nossos "portugueses", pois definitivamente jamais (forte, não ?) usaríamos por aqui Tenho estado a construir uma casa de campo. Para os exemplos temporais aos que você se referiu vou colocar abaixo como eu falaria (ou escreveria):
1) Estou construindo uma casa - significa (para mim) que o processo da construção já começou e ainda não terminou, mas sem precisar em que fase a construção se encontra, se no começo, meio ou fim, dando a idéia de que, no momento em que falo estou no processo (presente)
2) Venho contruíndo uma casa - em bem parecido com o anterior, mas apenas daria um sentido de que não necessariamente eu estaria, no momento em que falo, colocando alguma pedra no processo da construção.
3) Tenho construído uma casa - Não usaria esta expressão.
Será que pude me explicar bem ? é bem sútil ....


----------

